# Thanksgiving



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Today is Thanksgiving in Canada and I would like to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving and let you know that the bird was great along with all the fixin's.... Now, off to the gym to get rid of the excess...


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------

